# maxima/frontier supercharger



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

does the frontier with sc use the vq30de? if so, then, wouldnt it be abkle to use a blower from the frontier on the max? just curious on this friends.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, the frontier s/c uses the 3.3L V6 iirc.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

but isnt it the same engine just with bigger displacement or am i mistaken on something?


----------



## zx2guy (Oct 11, 2003)

Is it pulley driven, if so the problem may be that all the pulleys and brackets won't line up (just guessing though)


----------



## blownfrontier01 (Oct 10, 2003)

yes, the supercharger on the frontier's vg33 v-6 is belt driven.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

blownfrontier01 said:


> *yes, the supercharger on the frontier's vg33 v-6 is belt driven. *


does that mean it will fit?


----------



## zx2guy (Oct 11, 2003)

If you could get all support brackets and pulleys inline, then it should work, but that's a HUGE IF.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i don't think the vg33 is a bored over vg30........


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

It's a VG33E just FYI, not like in the Z32, but closer related to the Z31 VG30et IIRC.

BTW, maybe not just bored, but bored & stroked?


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, Stillen already has a supercharger kit for the 3.0L Max

John


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah, i know stillen has a supercharger system for the max but i was wondering if the frontier sc would fit

btw, does anyone make a turbo kit for max? ive searched a round, yet no luck


----------

